# Need some Egg help



## greenman909 (Sep 22, 2007)

i have a redish brown cichlid that until last night i thaught it was a male when i noticed little light brown pebbels scattered all over the substrate in its nesting aera and sure enough they are eggs.

i guess what i am needing to know is how to move the to my xtra tank for hatching all i have right now is a 5 gal hex until i can get to the store 

this is my first time dealing with cichlid eggs and htching any help and comments would be awsome :fish::fish:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Tell me more about the parent(s). Mouthbrooder eggs get treated very differently than substrate-spawner eggs.


----------



## greenman909 (Sep 22, 2007)

well the mother is the only female in the tank im pretty sure. she has set up shop in the corner of the tank under some decor and she pretty much stays right in that aera next to the scatter eggs not letting anyone else near them. she doesnt seem to hold the eggs in her mouth that ive seen in the last 24 hours. i am not sure who the dad is


----------



## greenman909 (Sep 22, 2007)

unless the one gaurding the eggs is the father im not sure


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Do you have a pic or a list of fish in the tank? Were they labeled as assorted cichlids? Very few cichlids scatter eggs around. They lay them tight sticky clusters or rows on a rock or in a cave, or they spawn out in the open and pick up the eggs. Mouthbrooders will sometimes spit the eggs out, eat, and pick them up later. But they down usually sit around guarding them. Mouthbrooder eggs tend to be bigger, also.


----------

